# I am late from China



## wuwenhua (Jul 28, 2007)

I forgot to introduce myself.​ 
I am a student from Huazhong Sci&Tech University.
My major is Optoelectronic Science anｄ  Engineering.​


----------



## Baron (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 28, 2007)

.forums the to Welcome, .Hi

qirT


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Wu.   Where is this school located?


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 28, 2007)

What type of writing are you interested in?

Triq


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey, how about those Olympics?


----------



## Shinn (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey there and welcome to the forum, Wu.


----------



## Jay Kay (Jul 29, 2007)

welcome to the forum wu ... i can't wait to meet you and i'm sure that goes for the rest of the crew ... how do you do?


----------



## wuwenhua (Jul 29, 2007)

lin said:


> Hi Wu. Where is this school located?


 
In Wuhan City, Hubei Province, the middle of China.


----------



## wuwenhua (Jul 29, 2007)

lin said:


> Hey, how about those Olympics?


 

Beijing are changing almost every day.


----------



## WordWeaver (Jul 29, 2007)

You are late? Perhaps a pregnancy test is in order?


----------



## Baron (Jul 29, 2007)

WordWeaver said:


> You are late? Perhaps a pregnancy test is in order?


 
I've been biting my tongue on that one, probably because I'm generally late for everything.  I never understood why they call the "dear departed" late because surely that's one appointment that can't be delayed.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Aug 2, 2007)

欢迎您！

你别让这些家伙欺负你


----------



## Nickie (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello to you, and welcome!


Nickie


----------



## Shariel (Aug 4, 2007)

*Huan Ying, Huan Ying!!*

I'm sorta new too, I guess. Sorry if my 'han yu pin ying' is not correct. Its been quite awhile since I've used them. However, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lyonidus (Aug 4, 2007)

Ni hao wu!

Ni hao ma?

Ill stop the pinyin and just welcome you to the forums. Ive just returned from beijing and you werent wrong about it changing every day. 

But anyway.

Zai jian.


----------

